# Pet microchip reader



## gonepetfinder (Nov 12, 2014)

Dear Pet lovers!

Every year over 10 million pets go missing worldwide.Whenever stray pets are found on the streets, in most cases their identification is lacking or problematic.
Thanks to new regulations more and more pets are implanted with microchips for identification purposes.
Using our small, portable microchip reader connected to a smartphone via Bluetooth, the unique ID of stray pets stored in their implanted microchips can be acquired.
The device is easy to use, and with the accompanying smartphone applications (IOS and Android) sufficient information can be gathered to identify the lost pet (PET ID; GPRS coordinates, date of recording, photo).
Our Facebook page: 
https://www.facebook.com/gonepetfinder
We started an Indiegogo campaign: 
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-gone-pet-finder-find-your-lost-pet-easily/x/8790484
Hopefully with the help of our devices more missing pets will find their owners once again.
Thank you for reading
Balazs Rozsnyoi


----------

